# Weekly Competition 2022-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U R' F R2 U' R' U R' F' R F'
*2. *R F' R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U2 R U2
*3. *U R U2 R' F' R U' R' F' U' F
*4. *U R' F U' F' R U' R2 U' F R2
*5. *U R F' R' F' R2 F R2 U' R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *U D2 R2 U F2 R' U' F D' L' B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U'
*2. *R B D2 L2 D2 L' B R D2 B R' L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2
*3. *R' F R2 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 U' F D' F2 R D2
*4. *F' U' R' B U2 R L U' L' F2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 F U' R'
*5. *L' R' D2 U2 L B2 R' U2 L' U' F' R' D L U' B' F2 U' R' F'

*4x4x4
1. *R' D B' R2 U2 D2 B' R2 B U2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 F' U R F' R' Fw2 D Rw2 R Fw2 L' F2 Uw2 B2 R Fw D' F R' F2 Rw Uw2 Rw D2 Rw2 Fw U2 R
*2. *D' B2 R' B' U' D' L' U D B2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 R F2 B' Rw2 D' Rw2 U2 Fw2 R' B2 U L R Fw2 Rw2 F R2 U2 Fw' D2 Rw Fw' R L Fw Uw' U2 F2
*3. *F2 B U F' D F2 B2 R D' L' U2 F B D2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 B U Fw2 R2 U' F' U2 B L2 D2 Rw' L D2 Rw' F Fw R' Fw2 D' Rw U2 R2
*4. *D2 F' R2 F' U2 F' B2 R' D U' L D F B R F D' R Rw2 Fw2 B D2 B Uw2 D' F' U' D' Rw2 U F Rw' R' D2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 R Fw Uw' Rw2 U
*5. *U B' D' L F U' F' L' R2 D R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 U Rw2 B' Uw2 R' Uw2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw R U2 Fw D U L'

*5x5x5
1. *R' Bw' D2 F L' D2 Dw U Lw2 F' Fw2 Dw' B' Dw F2 R' F' Lw2 F' L Dw Fw' Lw2 Fw' B2 Lw2 B' Uw F2 Lw' Uw' Rw' Uw Bw' Rw2 F L' U' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw U D R2 Lw Bw2 F Uw F U2 Fw2 Uw' F' Fw' B' R2 Dw' Fw L
*2. *Bw2 Dw' U' B Uw B U2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' U' Lw2 Dw2 L' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 L D U Uw' R F' L Bw' L' Uw Fw' Dw2 F Lw2 R2 B' Rw Lw' F2 D2 Fw' Uw' Bw' U' L' Fw Bw R2 F' Lw Fw2 F2 R' U' F2 Bw' Rw' Lw D2 U R B2 F2
*3. *Rw Uw' D U' Lw2 Bw2 F D2 Dw2 B Uw' B2 Rw' U2 Bw Lw' R' B Fw' Rw R2 Fw Lw2 L2 Dw D Bw' Lw2 Fw R2 Lw' B Dw' Fw Bw' Uw R Lw2 U Bw Lw2 Uw' Rw L' D Dw' F D2 Rw Lw2 F B Lw L2 B' Lw' R2 Bw2 U2 D'
*4. *F2 Fw B2 Dw B2 D2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' D' R2 L' U' Dw2 Bw' B U2 F' B' D R L' F' L' B Dw2 R Bw' Uw' D U2 B' L' F' Dw2 D U2 B Bw' R F D Lw2 R2 B F' R2 Lw Uw' U Lw' U' Rw2 L' U2 Rw Bw' Fw2 U' Uw'
*5. *Dw' Uw' Fw Dw' Rw R Bw2 Uw2 F D' Dw Fw Lw Fw Rw Bw L U' Dw Bw' U2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw Fw2 B' D2 Rw Lw U Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 B2 Lw' Fw Dw Fw L' Dw' F' D2 L' Dw Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw' R2 F2 Fw U2 Rw Uw R2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw F' U2

*6x6x6
1. *Dw2 Rw2 D Rw2 Lw' B U F2 U' 3Fw2 L' B2 3Uw' Fw 3Rw Uw2 3Fw2 D' B' D Bw Lw2 R F' Lw2 3Rw D2 R 3Rw' F Dw' Fw 3Uw2 Lw' L2 3Uw Rw R Fw Dw' L' F' Rw 3Uw' 3Fw2 L' Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw U Rw L' D2 R' Uw2 L2 R' Dw2 F2 Bw' L Bw2 D' 3Rw2 Lw U2 F' B R2 F R2 3Uw' F' 3Uw2 F' Uw' 3Uw2 U' Bw' D
*2. *Lw L2 Uw F' Uw' D Rw L' U' D2 Lw' D B' U2 F Bw' B2 3Fw2 Fw Uw 3Fw2 F2 B2 Rw' R' 3Uw Lw Bw F Lw' Rw L 3Uw 3Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw D' Dw Bw B' Rw2 U F2 3Uw 3Rw U' Rw2 B2 D2 Bw' R2 D Bw2 D2 3Fw' Dw' 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw L2 F2 Rw' F2 D' Rw2 Uw' L Lw' Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 D' 3Rw' Rw' Lw' Uw2 R Fw2
*3. *3Rw L D2 Uw R' 3Fw Lw 3Rw2 F2 L' 3Fw2 U2 Rw' R 3Uw' Bw B' L Dw2 3Fw Rw' F2 Uw2 3Uw 3Rw Dw2 U' F' R B Lw2 B' L2 R 3Fw' 3Uw L' Dw2 Fw Rw Fw L Fw2 D2 3Fw B U Fw B D' Lw 3Fw U R' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Uw L2 B Uw2 3Uw2 D F 3Fw2 D' Bw2 D2 F Uw2 3Uw Fw Dw R2 Lw Rw Bw' Rw2 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw
*4. *F2 Dw Bw' Fw2 Dw 3Fw' Fw2 R2 Bw2 B' Rw2 3Uw Bw Uw U2 D' B2 Dw' Fw Lw' 3Fw Dw2 Bw' L 3Uw' Uw Dw Rw2 R2 L' Bw B2 D 3Uw' 3Rw2 Rw2 F2 U2 Lw Rw2 Bw2 3Fw D2 Uw U2 R L' 3Uw2 Uw U' R Fw' 3Fw' L' Fw' F' D' Dw2 U' 3Rw Uw2 3Uw D2 F2 D 3Uw' B' Fw' U2 B2 Dw2 B R' Dw' B2 D2 3Rw' Fw2 Bw' B2
*5. *B 3Uw2 R2 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw' Uw U2 Dw' 3Rw' R B2 3Uw2 3Fw2 B2 U Fw' 3Uw Uw2 Fw2 R2 3Rw' D Bw' Rw D2 Rw2 Uw' Lw B U Dw Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 Lw' B' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 F' 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw Uw2 Fw Bw' R Dw2 3Uw U' F2 3Rw' Dw Rw B2 Lw' Dw L Rw' D' Bw R B2 R' D' L2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw 3Rw B' D2 3Uw Dw2 Fw Rw D 3Rw'

*7x7x7
1. *3Dw2 Rw' F' R' Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Bw2 F R' Uw 3Rw' L 3Dw' Rw' R' U2 Bw' 3Dw' F Uw' Fw Bw2 B2 3Lw L2 B Bw' 3Fw' Lw' B2 Bw2 F2 3Lw2 Lw 3Dw 3Rw' B 3Rw2 3Lw2 Uw B 3Fw2 Uw R' 3Rw Rw F 3Fw2 Bw Uw 3Lw 3Fw 3Rw 3Bw' R2 Dw2 3Dw2 3Rw 3Bw' B2 Fw2 U' F Rw' Bw 3Uw2 3Dw' Lw' Bw2 F2 3Fw' 3Uw' R2 Uw2 Bw2 3Lw 3Dw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Dw Uw' R' 3Bw2 U D' 3Dw' Bw' 3Lw L U2 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 D2 Fw 3Dw' B2
*2. *Dw2 Lw' Fw' L' Uw 3Uw' Dw' F' 3Uw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Lw2 R Uw F' 3Bw2 R' B D2 L2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Lw 3Dw2 Fw' Bw' Uw 3Dw2 Rw B' Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw Rw' Fw2 Dw 3Rw Uw2 D' 3Lw Uw 3Dw2 Fw' B Lw 3Lw Rw2 F2 L2 3Dw' R2 Bw2 R' 3Lw2 3Bw2 F' Lw2 L2 F Rw U R' 3Uw Uw D R' 3Bw' D2 Fw' Rw 3Lw Uw U2 3Bw2 Bw' Lw 3Uw D' R2 Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Bw' Lw' 3Rw' D' Fw2 Dw R2 Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' F2 Rw 3Rw' L2 3Dw2 R 3Bw' F2
*3. *3Bw Lw Dw' Lw B' Bw2 Dw2 3Lw2 B L B Dw2 L 3Rw' F' D' B2 3Uw' Lw' 3Bw2 3Lw' D' Rw2 R 3Rw Bw D' Dw B Fw Lw' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw Uw D' 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw L Dw' Rw B2 3Lw' U2 Dw F2 Rw2 3Lw' Dw2 Rw2 3Bw' F' Fw2 B' 3Dw' Uw' Dw2 3Fw Fw2 Rw2 Lw' B Rw' 3Rw2 Uw2 L' U' 3Rw Lw Bw Rw2 Dw 3Bw2 3Rw R 3Fw 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Fw 3Lw 3Dw Lw' 3Lw' Uw' Lw' Dw 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw R 3Fw2 Fw2 D Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' 3Lw
*4. *L' 3Rw2 Lw 3Dw2 Uw' 3Rw' F2 3Fw 3Bw' 3Uw' D 3Fw B' 3Uw 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw U' B Lw2 3Lw Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw Uw F Rw2 U2 3Bw Bw' Lw' U Uw 3Dw2 B' 3Fw Lw Rw2 Fw' Bw' Lw 3Dw2 L2 3Lw' Lw' 3Rw2 F Lw' D B 3Uw B Uw' F' D Rw 3Uw R' 3Bw2 Dw2 Uw D R2 Uw' Rw2 3Uw' D' U Bw Fw 3Bw 3Uw2 3Dw' R' 3Rw2 Dw Uw' Rw Uw' 3Dw2 D' B F 3Rw2 Lw' B' Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw F' Lw2 3Rw U' 3Fw D B' 3Dw' Dw2 Lw
*5. *Lw Bw2 3Bw2 B Uw 3Bw2 U Fw2 B2 3Fw2 Rw 3Bw 3Uw Bw' B2 3Lw 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw' F Rw2 3Dw' F2 Dw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 Rw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Lw2 Dw B' Dw Uw Rw2 3Fw Lw' L' 3Dw2 Bw B 3Uw' Dw' F Rw 3Bw' 3Dw Rw' U2 3Bw Bw' 3Lw' 3Uw' B2 D2 B' 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw2 Uw F Bw B 3Lw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Lw B U2 Bw' 3Bw2 Dw' 3Uw2 F' D' 3Fw 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw Bw2 Uw' R' D2 Dw L2 U2 Dw2 3Uw Lw' Fw2 Lw' 3Fw' Dw' 3Bw' Dw' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F' R2 F' R' U2 R' U2 R' F U'
*2. *R U' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U
*3. *U' R U' R2 F' R U' R' U F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D2 R' F' U F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 B' L U' R2 D' R2 U Rw'
*2. *U' B U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 U F' L' D U' R B2 U Rw Uw
*3. *B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L F D B F' D' L' Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U' B2 L D L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F U R U2 F B2 D2 Uw2 R Fw2 R Fw2 F L R U2 L' B2 Uw Rw2 U2 B2 R' Fw U' B Uw Fw2 Rw' D2 F z y2
*2. *F D' R' U' D' L' F R F' R' U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 Rw2 F Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 L2 B' F L' Uw2 L' Uw' B Uw' D U2 Fw L2 Fw' L Uw' Fw U' z' y'
*3. *B' D2 U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 B' R' U B' L' D L2 D2 U B L2 F' Fw2 Rw2 U' D2 Rw2 L2 B Rw2 R2 B R2 D' F Rw F2 D L' U' B2 Fw Uw D2 F2 Rw Fw' R z'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw' D R2 Lw2 Rw2 L Uw U' Fw' Dw B' Dw2 L2 Lw' U2 Rw' Fw L R2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' B Lw' U Uw' B' F2 Dw2 Fw' D' Uw Fw' Lw Dw U2 Lw2 U Dw Uw Bw2 U Dw' Bw' Rw U Bw2 Rw' Fw2 U F' R2 Rw2 D' U2 F D Lw2 B' Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw
*2. *Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw' B2 Uw' B2 Uw2 Dw' Rw2 B' L' B2 Uw Lw' Dw F2 Rw' F D2 Fw' B' L' R U' Dw Lw2 Fw Bw' Lw' B2 F' Bw2 Uw' L' Bw Uw2 R2 Bw' U Uw Fw' Uw2 R' Rw2 U' Rw' Lw U D' Bw Lw' Uw Fw2 F Dw' B' Fw2 F2 Rw 3Fw
*3. *Dw' R2 Lw2 L' B Dw' R' Bw D Bw D U' F' U Bw' Lw' B L Lw' U2 L' Rw' Dw' R' D L Rw' Uw2 U' D2 Bw' Lw' D2 Bw2 F2 U' R U2 Rw' Uw2 F Rw' D2 Uw' U' R Bw' L2 Rw' R2 U F' L2 F' Lw U' Bw L F2 3Fw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3Fw' B2 Fw' Bw2 L' Rw2 U2 3Rw2 Dw2 B F' 3Fw Dw Lw' Fw 3Rw Lw' Dw Rw' F2 Dw F Bw Rw2 R Uw2 3Uw' D' 3Rw' B2 Fw F U' Uw2 Dw2 3Uw B' Fw R' F2 Lw' D L2 Uw 3Fw Lw2 3Rw' B' Rw U Bw' B L D' B2 Bw Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw F2 U2 L U 3Uw' 3Fw2 L R2 F Uw F2 Fw' B2 3Rw2 R Fw D U2 B2 Uw' z' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3Rw Rw2 D' B2 Rw' 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Bw Lw' U2 3Rw Dw 3Dw U F2 3Dw' U2 3Uw Bw Fw2 3Lw' B' 3Fw 3Dw2 3Fw2 Bw2 D2 Lw L' D 3Rw2 R' L' Dw' Lw2 Bw' 3Dw2 Lw2 3Dw' Dw Uw 3Lw2 3Fw' R2 Dw' 3Bw 3Dw2 Fw' Bw' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 Rw 3Rw2 R' Fw B' D R' 3Rw2 Dw R2 3Dw Bw Fw' Dw' 3Dw D Fw2 U2 Fw' 3Bw' R F' R2 3Lw Fw2 L Rw' 3Dw B' U2 Fw U2 Bw Fw 3Fw 3Uw2 U2 3Rw2 3Fw 3Lw' U 3Rw Dw F' Rw' z y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B' L2 F2 B U R2 F' B' U' F B2 R' D2 R2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 Rw Uw'
*2. *U2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 U2 L U F L' F' L2 R B2 L' B2 U B' Rw'
*3. *L' D2 B' L D' R F U R D' F D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*4. *D2 R' B2 D' B' R2 B L2 B L2 R2 D' R F' D F2 U' B Uw'
*5. *L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 B' U L' F2 R' D' R2 D' R' B' F' Rw'
*6. *D' U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 B F' D F2 D2 L D R2 U2 L R U2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *B R2 D2 B L2 B R2 U' B L B R' F' L2 D2 L' F Rw Uw
*8. *F' D R F2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L F' L U2 R' F' R' U Rw2 Uw2
*9. *U2 B2 R U2 L' R' D2 L' U L R2 U' B2 U2 B D R2 B U' Rw2 Uw
*10. *U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' L' B' F' U' R U2 L B' Rw2 Uw'
*11. *F' B' D2 B L B2 U2 R U L' B2 R F2 L F2 U2 B2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw
*12. *B R' U L B' R' B D2 L' B2 L F2 R2 F2 D B U' F' Rw Uw'
*13. *D' B2 L F R2 L' U2 D' L' R2 B' D2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F Uw
*14. *R D' F2 D' B U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F D' L2 F2 D' L2 F' D2 Fw Uw
*15. *U' R' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 B R2 B2 D2 F' R U' Fw' Uw
*16. *D U B2 U' L2 U2 L' R' U' L' F' D B2 F U' F' U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *U2 L F' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F L' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 Uw2
*18. *U' B' L U2 F' U D' B' R' D2 F D2 F D2 B2 U2 F' U2 B U2 Fw' Uw'
*19. *B U' L' B2 L2 B D2 R' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L B2 D Fw Uw'
*20. *F R' U' L U' D' F' L' D2 B2 L2 F2 B' U2 B2 U B' U' Rw' Uw'
*21. *F2 U' F' U2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' R' B2 F R U Fw' Uw2
*22. *R2 D B' U B' R' D L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 R' B' Rw' Uw2
*23. *F' R U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 D F' R2 F R2 F2 D2 L' R' D Rw' Uw
*24. *B2 U' D L D' R U L2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 R U2 F2 U' B R' Fw Uw2
*25. *B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F L R2 F' U B L2 R' Fw Uw'
*26. *F' L D' B L2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 D' U' L2 D B R2 B2 D2
*27. *R2 L' F2 B' R2 D R' L' F' U L' B D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 Uw'
*28. *U' R2 F2 U R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 L F L' B D' R D Fw Uw2
*29. *B2 D' R' U2 R2 U2 L D2 L' B2 U L' F D F' U' L2 B2 F2 Rw2
*30. *U' L' F' U' B2 R' U D F' L' R2 B R2 F' L2 F B L2 U' Rw' Uw
*31. *B2 U R2 D' L2 D F2 D2 L B2 D B' L2 F2 D' R U2 F2
*32. *F R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D B' D F' U' L R' B' U F U B Rw2 Uw2
*33. *L' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R B R' B2 R2 B L' F' D' F' Rw Uw2
*34. *F2 D2 F2 L' R' B2 D' L' D' L2 U B2 R' B D' B' L2 Fw' Uw
*35. *U2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D F' D' U2 F' L R B F' Rw' Uw2
*36. *F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L' R' B2 R B' R' F U' F2 L2 B2 R U2 Rw2 Uw
*37. *L' U' F2 D' F' D' B L U F' D2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' B2 Rw Uw
*38. *D L' D' B' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 D U B' R' F2 L B' Rw' Uw'
*39. *B2 L2 U' R U L F B2 U F B D2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B R' Fw Uw
*40. *L U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' F D2 B D F2 U2 R' D L' F' Rw
*41. *B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R' F U' B2 U2 B L U' B Rw' Uw'
*42. *B2 U F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 U' L' D' L' F' U B D L F2 D U' Rw Uw'
*43. *U' L D' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 B' L F2 R' D2 L D Rw
*44. *F2 R U' F2 B' L' F' R' D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' D2 F2 D B2 Rw2 Uw
*45. *U2 D' B' U' D R F' U R F2 R L D2 B2 D2 L' D' B' U Fw
*46. *U R2 L' F' B L' F' U' D' B2 U D2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2
*47. *R2 D R2 F' D F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B D' L' R F' D2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*48. *B R F L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' F2 U' F' U2 B D' L B' R' Fw' Uw2
*49. *L2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 F2 R' F' U B L' U2 Fw Uw2
*50. *R' U2 F L2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 U R F2 D' U' F' L2 D' Rw Uw
*51. *D2 F' L' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U R U2 F' U' L F2 R2 D Fw Uw
*52. *F2 R' U2 L B2 L' B2 R D2 U2 R2 B R' F' U R D2 B2 D B Rw2 Uw
*53. *F D' F2 R2 B U B' U R B R' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 Fw
*54. *U F' D R B' R' B R2 U L' U' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*55. *F R' U' L F' D' L' F B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F' U' Rw' Uw'
*56. *L D L2 B' D F L U F U' R2 U D R2 L2 D L2 D F Rw' Uw
*57. *D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D B L2 F2 D2 U' R' F D' L Uw2
*58. *U R D B2 D' U2 R2 D' L' B L' R' U F U2 L' D L2 Fw' Uw2
*59. *R2 B2 D' F L' U' B2 D' L2 D' U' B2 L F U2 R D B2 L2 Uw'
*60. *U' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' U L2 R B2 L2 U' R' U' R' F U Fw' Uw'
*61. *R2 U' B R' U2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 D B' D2 Fw Uw2
*62. *U' L R2 D2 L2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 R' B2 U B F R2 B' U' R2 Fw' Uw
*63. *F' R U2 F R2 U2 R F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F' U2 L' D' Rw2 Uw'
*64. *L B' R L D2 B' D F' L2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 D Rw Uw2
*65. *F U2 F D2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' F L2 D L U' L F D2 Fw Uw'
*66. *B' R2 D F' R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L' F R B D L2 R Fw Uw2
*67. *U' B' D2 R' D' F' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 F' D2 L2 F U2 R2 L Uw'
*68. *D2 B F D2 U2 B L2 F L D' U' F L' R D R B R2 D2
*69. *R L F B R2 U' L U R U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' Rw Uw'
*70. *L2 B U F2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U L2 D' B Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D R' U' R' F2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 L' R' B F' D2 R' D F
*2. *L' F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 L' U' L D L' B U2
*3. *U2 L2 B U L D R2 D2 F D F2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 D2
*4. *L2 D' R' U2 B' F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F R' U2 L F L F D R
*5. *U R2 B2 F D2 B D2 L2 D2 U B' R' F' L2 U' F' D' R U

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L' B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 L' D F D2 L2 F R U' B' D2 U2 L
*2. *L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R' D2 L B' L2 B2 F L' B R2 U'
*3. *U2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 L B F D' F2 R2 D R' D2 L2 U
*4. *U2 F L' F D2 F2 D2 F L2 D' R B2 U' B2 L F' D
*5. *B2 D L' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B' U' L2 B D U2 R U L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' U' F2 L B2 F2 R D2 L F' D2 B R2 B2 U B U' B'
*2. *U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L' D2 U R' B2 D' F' U L
*3. *R2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F L' F2 R2 D' B' D2
*4. *U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B' L2 D' R F' R2 D U F L F2
*5. *R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B' R' F' D' B' D L2 R2 U L2 D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D L D2 F' L D R' F' L' F2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 F' L2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' F' U2 L' D L' U F2 U' R F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F U' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F U' R2 B R2 D' L R D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' U' R U2 R U F R2 U' R2 U'
*3. *U F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 R' D2 R F2 R F L F' D' U2 B2 R'
*4. *F2 B' D' R2 F' L' F2 R' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 F U R Rw2 B' Uw2 F' Rw2 U2 Rw2 U' F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R' F U L' Fw2 Uw' Fw' D L' Uw R' B'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U'
*3. *B2 L' B' D B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 B' F2 U R' F2 D2
*4. *F2 U2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 L' U' F' U' L U B2 D2 L' F' R Rw2 F L Fw2 Uw2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 Uw' Fw2 F L' F2 D' L2 Rw' Uw' B' Rw' F' B'
*5. *Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 Uw' Rw' Dw' L B2 F Bw2 U2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw' F B R2 F2 Rw Dw2 B' Uw Rw2 L R Uw F2 Uw' U B2 U' Lw Uw2 F' U' Fw Dw R' F2 D Dw2 U' Rw L' D' F B2 Rw' Lw R' L D2 Bw2 F' R' Rw' Lw2 B F'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R U' F' R' U' R F' R U2 R2 F
*3. *U B2 D' L2 D' L D' F D' B L B2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F
*4. *L2 B U R2 U F2 L' F' U2 R2 U L2 U' F2 B2 D L2 D' L U Fw2 Rw2 B2 D' Rw2 B Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 B R2 U Rw L2 D Fw2 D' F' Fw L2 F D Rw
*5. *Fw Rw U' Rw' F Bw U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Lw2 Rw2 R' U Lw2 D' R' Lw Fw2 Rw Uw Dw2 D' Lw' D Uw Lw2 L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw U Fw B2 Rw R2 B2 D' R2 F' U2 Lw' Bw2 L' Fw Uw' Lw U' Bw L F' R2 Lw2 D' Rw2 R Bw F' U'
*6. *3Rw' Rw Dw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw L' 3Rw' Dw2 Bw2 F2 R Lw2 D Fw 3Fw2 Rw L' 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw2 F' Rw D' Bw2 Rw 3Fw' Rw U' R2 F' Fw B' U Bw' B2 R Uw2 Fw2 F 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw F2 Fw2 R' Rw2 U2 Dw' Bw' D 3Uw' R2 Dw2 F2 R2 3Fw' F' 3Uw Lw 3Uw' Rw 3Uw' Fw Bw2 Lw2 3Uw Bw' Rw 3Fw2 B 3Rw' Rw' D 3Fw' R2 Uw' R' 3Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U R' F U2 F' U R F' U' R F
*3. *F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F R2 B' F' D2 U' B R' F' D' L2 R2 F2 R'
*4. *B D' F U' F B' L' B' D2 F' U2 F' U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U L Fw2 D' Rw2 F D Rw2 B2 F' U Rw2 B2 Rw' B Uw2 Rw F' U2 R' Fw R U' B Rw Uw2
*5. *Rw D2 Lw2 B' Uw2 Bw' F Fw' L' Lw2 Rw Fw' Rw Uw F D' Bw L2 U' Rw Bw Uw2 D' L' Rw Uw2 Lw2 U R Fw2 Lw' Rw' U' Uw' Rw Uw2 Bw R Dw D R2 Lw' L' F2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 L U' Bw F2 Uw Lw Bw D Lw' Dw2 B Dw' F2
*6. *F' R' Rw 3Uw F Fw' Lw Rw 3Rw2 D2 U2 3Uw' L B' U2 R2 L2 Rw' B2 Lw 3Fw B' L' 3Fw' Bw2 B' Fw' U2 3Fw' Rw' F2 B2 U2 R2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Bw' Uw Dw D' Bw2 3Fw Lw2 D2 Dw' L Lw Rw' R D Bw2 Uw2 Rw L Bw 3Fw B L Dw' Bw' 3Uw U' B2 Lw 3Fw2 F Lw' 3Uw' F' Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 F Bw' Fw2 Rw2 B' 3Rw' R2
*7. *Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Rw B Bw2 Lw' D' R Dw2 R' F U' 3Dw B' Rw2 Dw' 3Bw Bw2 3Fw Rw Uw Rw2 Dw U Bw2 3Bw' 3Lw' F2 Bw' Uw2 B' 3Bw L 3Rw' Rw' D' Lw' 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw' F' 3Dw2 Lw' R2 Dw 3Uw U2 3Bw Uw' 3Fw Dw2 R L2 3Fw2 3Rw' F' Rw Lw' F2 R' Dw B2 Dw' R Lw' 3Dw F2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw Bw Lw R2 F' 3Bw L2 D' 3Bw2 Uw B' Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' 3Dw D Dw' 3Rw U' Bw' 3Uw' B Bw2 Fw2 Lw 3Fw2

*Clock
1. *UR5+ DR6+ DL4+ UL0+ U0+ R0+ D5- L3+ ALL2- y2 U3- R4- D2+ L1- ALL2- UR DR DL
*2. *UR1- DR1+ DL5- UL0+ U3- R5+ D4+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U1- R1+ D3+ L5+ ALL2+ UR DR DL
*3. *UR0+ DR1+ DL4- UL5- U1- R5- D1+ L3+ ALL4- y2 U1- R2- D2- L5- ALL3+ UR DR UL
*4. *UR2- DR5- DL4- UL4+ U6+ R4- D3+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U2- R1- D4+ L1- ALL1- DL
*5. *UR3- DR6+ DL1- UL1+ U3+ R4+ D2+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R4+ D5+ L3+ ALL3- DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *R B L' R' L' R' B' L' B' L' U'
*2. *U L' U R' L B R L' B' L' B' u l' r' b
*3. *U R U' R L' B' R L' R U' B u'
*4. *B' L' U' B R' B U' B R' L' B' u
*5. *R' L R B' L' R' U B L' U' L u l' b'

*Square-1
1. *(-2,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (1,-5) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-2) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-3)
*2. *(0,-4) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (-3,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (2,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,0) /
*3. *(-2,3) / (6,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,-5) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0)
*4. *(-3,5) / (4,-2) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (4,0) /
*5. *(0,2) / (-5,4) / (2,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,0)

*Skewb
1. *L U B R' L B R' L R B L'
*2. *B L R U' R' U B R L R' L'
*3. *R U R B U L' R' L' U B L
*4. *U L B R U' R L R L' U B'
*5. *U B R U B' L' U L B' R' L

*KiloMinx
1. *flip R2 BL2' BR2 U' L F' R2' flip U2 F2 BL' L BR2' U BL L2' BR2' R U F2' U' F R F2' R2 U2' F2 U F2
*2. *F2 BL2 flip L2 U2' L BL2' BR2 U BR' flip R F2' R2 BL2 U L2' BR2' U' BL2 F' R2 F2 U2' F R2' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2
*3. *R' BL2 U' R2 F2' U' flip R2 U2' BR' BL U2' BL2 U L' BR F U' R' U2 F' R2' U F' U F R2
*4. *F' flip U2 BL2' U' F BL' BR' BL2 U2 flip U L2' F2' BR2' U2' BL2 L BL U2' F' U' R U R' F U2' F2 U' R
*5. *L2 flip L BL' U2' L2 F U2 flip U2 F' L2' BL2' BR2' BL BR' BL2' R F' R U2' F R2' F R' F U2 R2' U2

*Mini Guildford
2. *U' F R2 U2 R' U' R' F' U2 F R2
*3. *L U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 D U R2 F L' B U R' D' R' B' F2
*4. *F D2 B R2 B2 F R2 U2 R2 D F' D U' L' B L F' D' F2 L Uw2 Fw2 F R' Uw2 L U2 F2 R' U2 Rw2 B' L U' Rw2 Uw' R2 U Fw' D' Rw Fw D2 Fw Rw'
*5. *B2 Uw2 L Dw2 U B' Uw2 Bw B Fw2 L2 Fw' B' Uw U2 D2 Fw Dw Bw B Lw Fw' R2 Bw2 D' B F2 Dw2 B2 Fw Uw L2 B Dw Rw L B2 U2 Lw2 Bw' Rw F Bw' Uw D Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw B Lw Bw R' L' Dw' L2 B2 R F' Dw
*OH. *B R U' F D' F2 D2 L F U' L' F2 U2 R2 L B2 L' B'
*Clock. *UR1- DR4- DL3+ UL5- U3- R4+ D2+ L4- ALL2- y2 U2+ R2+ D2- L6+ ALL3- UR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R U R B U R' L U' B' R' L' r' b'
*Square-1. *(1,-3) / (5,2) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-1) / (4,0) / (-5,0) / (2,-2) / (-3,0)
*Skewb. *U L U' L' R' L U B' L' U R'

*Redi Cube
1. *L f r b f' l b r B L' R' B' F' L F' L' R F'
*2. *R l f' l' f' r' R' b' l' r B L' R B' L' R B' R
*3. *b' l' f' l' r b f r f F L' R' F R B L' R F'
*4. *r' R' b l' f r b' L B L B' F' L' B' L' R' B
*5. *b B l' L' b' f' l B R F' R F' L'

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Lw Bw L B' Lw' Rw Uw U' B Lw R' Lw Rw Uw' Bw Lw Bw' Rw Uw' Rw u l b
*2. *U' L' R' Lw' Rw' U' L' R' Lw U Lw Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw Bw l
*3. *Rw' R B Uw' L Bw' U' R' B Uw L Rw Lw' Rw Lw' Uw' Bw Rw Uw u r' b
*4. *Uw' Bw' U' Rw' Uw' R' Bw' U L' R' Bw' Rw' Bw Uw' Rw' Lw l r' b'
*5. *Uw B Lw R' Uw' L' Rw U Bw' L Uw R Bw Lw' Uw' Bw Uw' Rw l b

*15 Puzzle
1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L U R D R U L U R D L3 U2 R3 D L D2 R U2 L D L2 D R U3 R D L2 D R U2 L D3 R U3 R D L2 D R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L D L U3 R D R2 D L U2 R D L U L D2 R U2 L D L D R D R U R D L U2 R D L U L2 D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R2 D L2 U2 R D2 L D R U2 L D R U R D2 L2 U L U2 R2 D R D L D L2 U R D L U2 R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U R D L U L2 U R D3 L U2 R D2 R U L2 D R3 U L2 U R2 D L3 U R2 U R D L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 L D2 R2 U R U2 L D L D R2 U L2 D L U R D R D R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U2 L U L D2 R2 U2 L2 D3 R

*Speed Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L U' B D F D B R2 B R' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L' F L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F' U R' B R2 U2 F' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 F R2 B R' U' R' U R' B D2 B2 R U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L F R B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 U' B U2 L' B D B D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L' F2 R U2 L F2 D2 R U2 L2 U' L2 R' U2 R B' U' R F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks
1. *D2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R U2 B' U2 R U' L R' B' U2 B D
*2. *F U R' U2 B2 D' U L2 U' B2 D F2 L' U2 B R D R2 F' R2
*3. *B2 L' D2 L2 R' U2 R2 U' R' D2 U F D2 B' U' F2 L U2
*4. *R B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 L' U' F U' F U' B D
*5. *B R2 B2 U' R' B' R' F B2 R2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 D L

*Curvy Copter
1. * UF UR UF UL UF UL UB UL UB UL UF UR UF UR LB UB RF UF UL UB UL RF UF UR UB UL RF UR RB UB UR UF UL RB LF UL UF UR LF UF UL DB DF RF LF UL LB DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+2 UF UL+ DR+2 RB UB- DR-2 RF+ DF+2 RF DF RF+2 DF+2
*2. * UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UL UB UL UB UL UF LB RF UR UF UB UL UF RF UR UF UB UR UF LB RB LF UL UB UR UF UL UF LB UB RF LF UF LF DF LF UL DL DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ LF DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ UL UF+2 RB+ DR RB+2 LB+2 DF+2 DL+
*3. * UF UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UF UL UF UR UL UB UL LB UL LB UL RF UR UB UL UF UB LB UB UR LF UL UF UB UR RB UR UF UL UB RB DB RB DR DB DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB+2 UL UB LF UL LF+ RB+ UB-
*4. * UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UR LB UL RF UF UR UB UL UB UL RF UR UF RB UR RF LF UF UR UB UR LB RF DB RB UR DR DB DF RF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR DF LF+ UF LF- RB+ DR RB+ DF+
*5. * UR UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UL UF UB UR LB RF UF UR UL UB RF UF UR UF UB UR UL UF LB UB LB RB UR UF UL RB UB UR LF UL UB UR RF UF RB DB LB RB DB DL DR RB DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LF+2 DF LF-2 UF-2 DR+ RF+2 UF+2 DB LB- UB DR- DL+ LB UB+2 DL+2 DR+ RF DR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron
1. *R' U F L F' L' U' F' R' F U L F L' F' U' F' R' F' U' R' F R' U' F R L U F' U L' BR D' B' BR' BL' L'
*2. *F L F L U L U R U F' R F L' U' R' U R L R L' U' R' U' L R F' R' U' F L U F' BL U' L BR D BR' F
*3. *F R' L' U L R' F' L' U L F' R' U L U' L' F' L' R U' F' L' F' U' D' R' BR' F BL' R' BR
*4. *R' F' R' L' U L U' R' L F' L R' U' R U L F' R' U L R U F L' R F U L' F' U L' BR F' U BL L' BL
*5. *BL' B BL U' L' BL' B BL U L' BL' U' B' U B BL L' U L U R' U R U' F' U' F' L F' R L' F D BL L' BL U' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey Mike I've been wondering something, what's Kinch Score for? I've seen the rankings on the leaderboards but I don't get it.


The following is the post where it was first defined. Unfortunately the website is no longer there, but the description in the post basically covers it:








All-Round Rankings (KinchRanks)


I devised KinchRanks in May 2015 as a new system to rank all-round ability. Read all about it in the post below, or go to the website where I'm hosting the info and rankings, https://wca.cuber.pro/kinch/persons Homepage content:




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2022)

Results for week 15: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, Luke Garrett, and Ash Black!

*2x2x2*(158)
1.  0.99 Charles Jerome
2.  1.00 Legomanz
3.  1.12 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.19 Yo123
5.  1.20 asacuber
6.  1.38 VAN200
7.  1.43 Luke Garrett
8.  1.62 RP_Cubed
9.  1.93 Haribo
10.  2.17 JackPfeifer
11.  2.22 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  2.32 dycocubix
13.  2.36 edsch
14.  2.38 Dylan Swarts
15.  2.39 arquillian
15.  2.39 Shaun Mack
17.  2.41 alyzsnyzs
18.  2.43 Bashy
19.  2.44 Imsoosm
19.  2.44 BradenTheMagician
21.  2.50 SpeedyReedy
22.  2.58 cubingintherain
23.  2.67 asiahyoo1997
24.  2.68 tsutt099
25.  2.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  2.76 darrensaito
27.  2.78 MrKuba600
28.  2.82 TheEpicCuber
29.  2.84 DGCubes
29.  2.84 eyeballboi
31.  2.85 lilwoaji
31.  2.85 Zeke Mackay
33.  2.89 Ash Black
34.  2.94 Christopher Fandrich
35.  3.04 Liam Wadek
36.  3.06 sigalig
37.  3.11 baseballjello67
38.  3.15 Icecube77
38.  3.15 NewoMinx
40.  3.19 Cale S
41.  3.22 any name you wish
42.  3.26 Tues
43.  3.31 Jacob Nokes
43.  3.31 ARSCubing
45.  3.35 tJardigradHe
46.  3.40 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  3.42 bennettstouder
48.  3.50 Nuuk cuber
49.  3.51 wearephamily1719
50.  3.55 Dream Cubing
51.  3.60 Pyratechnics
52.  3.65 Hayden Ng
53.  3.72 Calcube
54.  3.78 Aadil ali
54.  3.78 EvanWright1
56.  3.79 tommyo11
57.  3.81 Josiah Blomker
58.  3.82 Aleksandar Dukleski
59.  3.83 midnightcuberx
60.  3.84 beabernardes
61.  3.85 Cuber2s
62.  3.98 logofetesulo1
63.  4.00 TheReasonableCuber
64.  4.02 Oliver Pällo
65.  4.04 Cooki348
66.  4.05 vishwasankarcubing
67.  4.06 weatherman223
68.  4.09 lumes2121
69.  4.10 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  4.13 Cubing Simplified
70.  4.13 Loffy8
72.  4.15 Ghost Cuber 
73.  4.16 TheKaeden10
74.  4.17 Alex Niedland
75.  4.19 Jaco Momberg 
75.  4.19 The Cubing Fanatic
77.  4.22 Calumv 
78.  4.23 revaldoah
79.  4.27 Thecubingcuber347
79.  4.27 [email protected]
79.  4.27 Chris Van Der Brink
82.  4.32 Fred Lang
83.  4.35 ichcubegerne
84.  4.37 Raymos Castillo
85.  4.42 MattP98
86.  4.45 abunickabhi
87.  4.52 PCCuber
87.  4.52 Cuz Red
89.  4.53 hah27
90.  4.54 Ianwubby
90.  4.54 stanley chapel
92.  4.56 begiuli65
93.  4.57 Cubey_Tube
94.  4.60 Der Der
94.  4.60 d2polld
96.  4.63 Θperm
97.  4.72 bulkocuber
98.  4.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
99.  4.83 MartinN13
99.  4.83 Jay Cubes
101.  4.84 siddhanshisethi
102.  4.88 toinou06cubing
103.  4.89 OriEy
104.  4.95 cuberswoop
104.  4.95 Abram Grimsley
106.  4.96 2019ECKE02
106.  4.96 2018AMSB02
108.  5.02 Parke187
108.  5.02 Jakub26
110.  5.08 agradess2
111.  5.15 Timur Demirci
112.  5.18 trangium
113.  5.26 WHACKITROX
113.  5.26 qwr
115.  5.33 epride17
116.  5.46 samuel roveran
117.  5.56 Li Xiang
118.  5.57 a_cuber04
119.  5.63 Homeschool Cubing
120.  5.71 Poorcuber09
121.  5.79 lucyd266
122.  5.82 Luke Solves Cubes
123.  5.84 GooseCuber
123.  5.84 Cyrus
125.  5.90 nigelthecuber
126.  6.12 Mike Hughey
127.  6.50 mee7
128.  6.54 Hyperion
129.  6.57 Ricardo Zapata
130.  6.75 CT-6666
131.  6.78 AnnaW
132.  6.89 mipmopblorg
133.  6.98 pb_cuber
134.  7.23 Jlit
135.  7.33 hydynn
135.  7.33 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
137.  7.94 Kaycubes
138.  7.99 Sellerie11
139.  8.01 Amitbuk
140.  8.14 One Wheel
140.  8.14 N4C0
142.  8.16 Jrg
143.  8.20 kflynn
144.  8.24 feli.cubes
145.  8.50 sporteisvogel
146.  8.65 freshcuber.de
147.  8.91 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber
148.  9.02 Rubika-37-021204
149.  9.74 thomas.sch
150.  10.15 Bavarian_god
151.  10.19 Aluminum
152.  10.86 Jacck
153.  11.02 padddi
154.  13.10 Papkin
155.  13.78 fdskljgrie
156.  14.84 Ppcubing
157.  14.91 MatsBergsten
158.  31.11 Gamerwhocubes


*3x3x3*(211)
1.  6.61 Luke Garrett
2.  6.80 BrianJ
3.  7.26 Ammar1


Spoiler



4.  7.44 RP_Cubed
5.  7.55 Zeke Mackay
6.  7.92 dycocubix
7.  7.97 Shaun Mack
8.  7.98 asiahyoo1997
9.  8.00 JackPfeifer
10.  8.03 cubingintherain
11.  8.09 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  8.16 Adam Chodyniecki
13.  8.20 SpeedyReedy
14.  8.25 Charles Jerome
15.  8.27 Jacob Nokes
16.  8.29 tJardigradHe
17.  8.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  8.42 NoahCubing
19.  8.60 V Achyuthan
20.  8.69 lilwoaji
21.  8.72 Heewon Seo
22.  8.74 eyeballboi
23.  8.75 Haribo
24.  8.86 Christopher Fandrich
25.  8.90 asacuber
26.  8.93 2017LAMB06
27.  8.95 BradenTheMagician
28.  9.02 alyzsnyzs
29.  9.05 DLXCubing
30.  9.06 EvanWright1
31.  9.09 Bashy
32.  9.12 darrensaito
33.  9.14 Tues
34.  9.19 Ash Black
35.  9.22 vishwasankarcubing
36.  9.53 MrKuba600
36.  9.53 turtwig
38.  9.55 FishyIshy
39.  9.56 Rouxster
40.  9.57 VAN200
41.  9.60 leomannen
42.  9.65 arquillian
43.  9.71 Hayden Ng
44.  9.77 Dream Cubing
45.  9.84 Alex Niedland
46.  9.88 Benjamin Warry
47.  9.89 tsutt099
48.  9.90 Cuber2s
49.  10.03 NewoMinx
50.  10.11 Cale S
51.  10.22 tommyo11
51.  10.22 agradess2
53.  10.47 Cooki348
54.  10.49 hah27
55.  10.53 lumes2121
56.  10.59 qaz
57.  10.78 Cubey_Tube
58.  10.82 NathanaelCubes
59.  10.91 Nutybaconator
60.  10.95 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  11.13 Dylan Swarts
62.  11.19 Nuuk cuber
63.  11.20 MCuber
64.  11.21 20luky3
65.  11.30 ichcubegerne
66.  11.40 Raymos Castillo
67.  11.48 baseballjello67
68.  11.49 weatherman223
69.  11.56 beabernardes
70.  11.61 Parke187
71.  11.63 sigalig
72.  11.68 Utkarsh Ashar
73.  11.70 MattP98
73.  11.70 Ricardo Zapata
75.  11.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  11.73 any name you wish
77.  11.74 MartinN13
78.  11.79 PCCuber
79.  11.82 Fred Lang
80.  11.83 toinou06cubing
80.  11.83 edsch
82.  11.93 ARSCubing
83.  11.97 DGCubes
84.  12.00 The Cubing Fanatic
85.  12.18 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
86.  12.21 Liam Wadek
87.  12.23 2019ECKE02
88.  12.31 bulkocuber
89.  12.34 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
90.  12.40 Jay Cubes
91.  12.62 wearephamily1719
92.  12.63 Imsoosm
93.  12.79 midnightcuberx
94.  12.83 ican97
95.  12.84 Pyratechnics
96.  12.88 d2polld
97.  13.01 TheEpicCuber
98.  13.13 TheReasonableCuber
99.  13.14 chancet4488
100.  13.17 Loffy8
101.  13.21 Ianwubby
102.  13.26 Winfaza
102.  13.26 Luke Solves Cubes
104.  13.34 Josiah Blomker
105.  13.44 Ghost Cuber 
106.  13.45 Der Der
107.  13.48 Cuz Red
108.  13.57 bennettstouder
109.  13.59 InlandEmpireCuber
110.  13.61 begiuli65
110.  13.61 Calumv 
112.  13.64 Timona
113.  13.71 Aadil ali
114.  13.79 SpeedyOctahedron
115.  13.87 lucyd266
116.  13.96 toastedcuber
117.  14.01 abunickabhi
118.  14.03 xyzzy
119.  14.13 logofetesulo1
120.  14.22 rubix guy
121.  14.26 Thecubingcuber347
122.  14.48 smaelzonlrokmae
123.  14.77 Calcube
124.  14.93 White KB
125.  14.97 Cubing Simplified
126.  15.24 Lvl9001Wizard
126.  15.24 epride17
128.  15.38 2018AMSB02
129.  15.53 LittleLumos
130.  15.59 [email protected]
131.  15.72 SmallTownCuber
132.  15.74 Li Xiang
133.  15.85 Jaco Momberg 
134.  15.99 Θperm
135.  16.75 JakeAK
136.  16.80 Petri Krzywacki
137.  16.83 RyanSoh
138.  16.87 John Benwell
139.  17.09 feli.cubes
140.  17.21 revaldoah
141.  17.22 Jakub26
142.  17.31 cuberswoop
143.  17.58 Abram Grimsley
144.  17.59 pb_cuber
145.  17.60 nigelthecuber
146.  17.72 JustGoodCuber
147.  18.61 stanley chapel
148.  18.78 GAN CUBER
149.  18.93 TheKaeden10
150.  18.94 Poorcuber09
151.  19.00 Halqrius
152.  19.04 padddi
153.  19.26 Amitbuk
154.  19.70 AnnaW
155.  19.95 Cyrus
156.  19.97 Kaycubes
157.  20.26 Sellerie11
158.  20.37 hydynn
159.  20.60 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
160.  20.92 Ayce
161.  21.19 sporteisvogel
162.  21.22 Hyperion
163.  21.25 CT-6666
164.  21.42 GooseCuber
165.  21.44 Travelingyoyokid
166.  21.73 a_cuber04
167.  22.02 filmip
168.  22.14 mipmopblorg
169.  22.19 One Wheel
170.  22.32 samuel roveran
171.  22.58 Jrg
172.  22.99 Jlit
173.  23.03 Mike Hughey
174.  23.77 BeginneratCFOP
175.  24.85 WHACKITROX
176.  25.48 N4C0
177.  25.71 Kayden
178.  25.92 mee7
179.  26.26 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber
180.  26.49 crazy cuber1
180.  26.49 Elisa
182.  26.64 mee6
183.  26.65 freshcuber.de
184.  26.81 Homeschool Cubing
185.  26.86 Rubika-37-021204
186.  27.30 qwr
187.  27.80 Ppcubing
188.  28.89 Bavarian_god
189.  29.17 Timur Demirci
190.  29.42 Jacck
191.  29.51 Nash171
192.  31.01 kflynn
193.  34.74 auntie
194.  34.89 thomas.sch
195.  35.04 Mr Cuber
196.  37.29 Svand0lf
197.  38.60 Krökeldil
198.  38.88 MatsBergsten
199.  39.43 Papkin
200.  40.54 hsingh
201.  41.57 Lutz_P
202.  41.58 Greenish
203.  42.40 Tejeshwi
204.  43.14 Gamerwhocubes
205.  46.96 JailtonMendes
206.  47.64 Aluminum
207.  49.09 ChaseTheCuber12
208.  49.82 jose v
209.  55.06 http_Noel
210.  1:27.21 Steven-Fady
211.  DNF James Anderson


*4x4x4*(114)
1.  30.96 Heewon Seo
2.  31.05 RP_Cubed
3.  31.80 Haribo


Spoiler



4.  31.88 Hayden Ng
5.  31.93 tJardigradHe
6.  32.20 darrensaito
7.  32.61 VAN200
8.  32.66 Luke Garrett
9.  34.42 David ep
10.  34.46 MrKuba600
11.  34.88 NewoMinx
12.  35.41 dycocubix
13.  36.02 BradenTheMagician
14.  36.41 Dream Cubing
15.  36.92 ichcubegerne
16.  36.95 cubingintherain
17.  37.90 Ash Black
18.  38.57 DGCubes
19.  38.74 Tues
20.  38.79 tsutt099
21.  39.32 20luky3
22.  40.08 EvanWright1
23.  40.12 Boris McCoy
24.  40.40 sigalig
25.  41.65 TheReasonableCuber
26.  42.39 Raymos Castillo
27.  42.45 abunickabhi
28.  42.92 tommyo11
29.  43.26 Ricardo Zapata
30.  44.18 MartinN13
31.  44.23 Dylan Swarts
32.  44.30 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  44.78 wearephamily1719
34.  44.96 bennettstouder
35.  45.02 Liam Wadek
36.  45.33 Fred Lang
37.  45.41 Cooki348
38.  46.23 Ianwubby
39.  46.24 NathanaelCubes
40.  46.48 TheEpicCuber
41.  46.69 Adam Chodyniecki
42.  47.23 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
43.  48.27 beabernardes
44.  48.76 logofetesulo1
45.  49.28 xyzzy
46.  49.94 Nuuk cuber
47.  50.44 lumes2121
48.  50.85 SpeedyReedy
49.  51.99 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  52.22 any name you wish
51.  52.42 2018AMSB02
52.  52.70 Chris Van Der Brink
53.  52.90 Parke187
54.  53.64 toinou06cubing
55.  53.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  54.29 Cubey_Tube
57.  54.48 edsch
58.  54.58 weatherman223
59.  55.37 Winfaza
60.  55.48 Jay Cubes
61.  55.89 LittleLumos
62.  56.27 toastedcuber
63.  56.33 epride17
64.  56.44 Josiah Blomker
65.  56.52 smaelzonlrokmae
66.  57.92 Loffy8
67.  58.15 bh13
68.  59.33 The Cubing Fanatic
69.  59.53 chancet4488
70.  1:00.00 Timona
71.  1:00.34 SpeedyOctahedron
72.  1:01.02 d2polld
73.  1:01.17 baseballjello67
74.  1:01.31 Calumv 
75.  1:01.51 Thecubingcuber347
76.  1:04.41 Jakub26
77.  1:06.07 stanley chapel
78.  1:06.88 AnnaW
79.  1:09.08 Poorcuber09
80.  1:10.52 Sellerie11
81.  1:11.99 Li Xiang
82.  1:12.30 ARSCubing
83.  1:13.04 One Wheel
84.  1:14.65 revaldoah
85.  1:14.89 Jaco Momberg 
86.  1:15.25 filmip
87.  1:15.45 Jrg
88.  1:16.73 Homeschool Cubing
89.  1:17.91 Aadil ali
90.  1:19.80 CT-6666
91.  1:20.65 Mike Hughey
92.  1:22.60 Imsoosm
93.  1:23.85 Abram Grimsley
94.  1:27.67 GooseCuber
95.  1:33.79 Rubika-37-021204
96.  1:34.17 pb_cuber
97.  1:35.35 sporteisvogel
98.  1:35.41 nigelthecuber
99.  1:38.46 thomas.sch
100.  1:38.55 hydynn
101.  1:39.43 freshcuber.de
102.  1:44.99 Luke Solves Cubes
103.  1:45.90 Jacck
104.  1:48.43 Kaycubes
105.  1:56.02 Jlit
106.  1:58.55 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
107.  1:59.67 kflynn
108.  2:01.00 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber
109.  2:11.48 samuel roveran
110.  2:28.27 MatsBergsten
111.  2:36.53 Timur Demirci
112.  3:21.57 mee7
113.  5:19.80 Aluminum
114.  DNF Bavarian_god


*5x5x5*(76)
1.  55.07 tJardigradHe
2.  59.98 Dream Cubing
3.  1:01.97 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  1:02.82 RP_Cubed
5.  1:04.44 Luke Garrett
6.  1:04.64 Hayden Ng
7.  1:07.02 Ash Black
8.  1:09.41 MrKuba600
9.  1:09.70 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:09.85 ichcubegerne
11.  1:10.98 David ep
12.  1:12.21 tsutt099
13.  1:12.79 Haribo
14.  1:13.33 turtwig
15.  1:14.82 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  1:15.60 Tues
17.  1:17.22 Liam Wadek
18.  1:17.68 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  1:17.79 NoahCubing
20.  1:18.89 DGCubes
21.  1:19.07 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:22.38 logofetesulo1
23.  1:22.46 sigalig
24.  1:25.21 cubingintherain
25.  1:25.85 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:26.15 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  1:26.76 beabernardes
27.  1:26.76 Ianwubby
29.  1:26.96 tommyo11
30.  1:27.01 Ricardo Zapata
31.  1:27.10 TheEpicCuber
32.  1:29.41 abunickabhi
33.  1:31.75 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:32.86 Fred Lang
35.  1:33.19 epride17
36.  1:36.21 TheReasonableCuber
37.  1:37.14 2018AMSB02
38.  1:37.45 Parke187
39.  1:40.18 Cooki348
40.  1:46.99 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  1:51.05 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  1:51.58 LittleLumos
43.  1:52.03 AnnaW
44.  1:52.62 The Cubing Fanatic
45.  1:52.94 bh13
46.  1:58.24 Cuz Red
47.  1:58.66 lumes2121
48.  1:58.85 Utkarsh Ashar
49.  1:59.64 toinou06cubing
50.  2:00.01 baseballjello67
51.  2:01.60 Jaco Momberg 
52.  2:02.07 Cubey_Tube
53.  2:07.37 Calcube
54.  2:08.61 weatherman223
55.  2:09.80 One Wheel
56.  2:13.60 Poorcuber09
57.  2:16.69 Jrg
58.  2:20.85 edsch
59.  2:22.11 smaelzonlrokmae
60.  2:25.93 Rubika-37-021204
61.  2:26.08 revaldoah
62.  2:29.67 Calumv 
63.  2:29.73 sporteisvogel
64.  2:32.14 Mike Hughey
65.  2:36.69 Jakub26
66.  2:38.44 Timona
67.  2:53.68 thomas.sch
68.  2:58.63 Jacck
69.  3:02.31 freshcuber.de
70.  3:04.98 Abram Grimsley
71.  3:09.50 Sellerie11
72.  3:55.37 MatsBergsten
73.  3:59.99 WHACKITROX
74.  4:19.95 Kaycubes
75.  DNF filmip
75.  DNF midnightcuberx


*6x6x6*(35)
1.  1:35.97 Dream Cubing
2.  1:46.74 JackPfeifer
3.  1:57.94 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1:58.06 ichcubegerne
5.  2:00.28 NewoMinx
6.  2:00.47 RP_Cubed
7.  2:00.79 Luke Garrett
8.  2:14.72 dycocubix
9.  2:16.56 Raymos Castillo
10.  2:18.37 sigalig
11.  2:18.53 Liam Wadek
12.  2:18.62 Keroma12
13.  2:27.80 Tues
14.  2:28.11 turtwig
15.  2:32.91 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:34.98 BradenTheMagician
17.  2:37.40 tsutt099
18.  2:39.77 xyzzy
19.  2:47.67 TheReasonableCuber
20.  2:48.40 Ianwubby
21.  2:52.34 TheEpicCuber
22.  2:54.48 DGCubes
23.  2:55.59 Fred Lang
24.  3:03.68 2018AMSB02
25.  3:41.09 One Wheel
26.  3:42.81 AnnaW
27.  4:00.56 Jrg
28.  4:05.39 toastedcuber
29.  4:28.01 thomas.sch
30.  4:41.80 Calcube
31.  4:42.39 Rubika-37-021204
32.  4:49.92 Mike Hughey
33.  5:02.00 Jaco Momberg 
34.  5:03.92 sporteisvogel
35.  DNF abunickabhi


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  2:15.53 Dream Cubing
2.  2:30.85 JackPfeifer
3.  2:51.37 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:06.46 RP_Cubed
5.  3:09.49 Ash Black
6.  3:17.26 Luke Garrett
7.  3:24.40 sigalig
8.  3:33.88 Liam Wadek
9.  3:47.39 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  3:57.79 tsutt099
11.  4:03.63 BradenTheMagician
12.  4:09.28 DGCubes
13.  4:17.70 Tues
14.  4:32.97 Fred Lang
15.  4:33.38 Dylan Swarts
16.  4:34.17 abunickabhi
17.  4:36.02 Kit Clement
18.  4:55.47 TheReasonableCuber
19.  5:13.75 2018AMSB02
20.  5:47.59 Jrg
21.  5:48.06 One Wheel
22.  5:50.32 The Cubing Fanatic
23.  6:32.13 AnnaW
24.  7:12.50 thomas.sch
25.  8:19.57 Calcube
26.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(48)
1.  4.42 Yo123
2.  4.73 BrianJ
3.  4.77 VAN200


Spoiler



4.  4.87 Cuber2s
5.  5.25 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  5.75 ARSCubing
7.  5.88 RP_Cubed
8.  7.01 Calcube
9.  7.44 Luke Garrett
10.  8.57 BradenTheMagician
11.  8.61 Ash Black
12.  9.00 JakeAK
13.  9.24 Imsoosm
14.  11.01 abunickabhi
15.  11.97 tsutt099
16.  12.00 dycocubix
17.  12.24 any name you wish
18.  12.32 Li Xiang
19.  12.48 Tues
20.  12.91 sigalig
21.  12.94 darrensaito
22.  13.25 rubix guy
23.  13.78 2019ECKE02
24.  14.16 Hayden Ng
25.  14.94 edsch
26.  15.69 ichcubegerne
27.  17.47 hah27
28.  18.36 MattP98
29.  20.33 MartinN13
30.  21.42 MatsBergsten
31.  21.54 Jakub26
32.  25.70 Mike Hughey
33.  33.21 stanley chapel
34.  41.12 Jaco Momberg 
35.  41.39 WHACKITROX
36.  45.41 Jacck
37.  51.95 sporteisvogel
38.  56.02 Hyperion
39.  57.97 hydynn
40.  58.71 thomas.sch
41.  1:17.12 toinou06cubing
42.  1:23.51 Jay Cubes
43.  1:30.18 Calumv 
44.  1:50.06 Sellerie11
45.  4:50.12 Kaycubes
46.  DNF cuberswoop
46.  DNF baseballjello67
46.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  19.03 JakeAK
2.  20.12 VAN200
3.  21.50 Gregory Alekseev


Spoiler



4.  22.20 arquillian
5.  22.23 sigalig
6.  24.81 hah27
7.  26.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  29.37 RP_Cubed
9.  35.42 Keroma12
10.  37.19 ican97
11.  42.63 2019ECKE02
12.  43.38 abunickabhi
13.  45.26 Jakub26
14.  55.98 MattP98
15.  1:12.61 revaldoah
16.  1:45.15 2018AMSB02
17.  1:49.23 MatsBergsten
18.  1:50.82 Mike Hughey
19.  1:55.85 beabernardes
20.  1:57.12 filmip
21.  2:15.73 Raymos Castillo
22.  2:22.97 d2polld
23.  3:19.44 Jacck
24.  3:40.56 stanley chapel
25.  4:38.05 sporteisvogel
26.  5:11.87 padddi
27.  5:15.12 RyanSoh
28.  7:46.42 Sellerie11
29.  DNF LittleLumos
29.  DNF White KB
29.  DNF BradenTheMagician
29.  DNF freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  2:56.44 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  3:50.16 JakeAK
3.  4:56.48 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  6:15.20 MatsBergsten
5.  7:08.40 Mike Hughey
6.  12:11.85 filmip
7.  DNF hah27
7.  DNF Jacck


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  4:10.14 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  13:30.31 Mike Hughey
3.  18:30.34 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF hah27


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  31:19.58 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  41:42.94 Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  58/69 60:00 sigalig
2.  9/10 43:50 Jacck
3.  4/5 29:03 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  2/2 1:04 JakeAK
5.  19/38 60:00 Keroma12
6.  1/2 1:55 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(129)
1.  10.93 lilwoaji
2.  11.36 Luke Garrett
3.  11.43 Shaun Mack


Spoiler



4.  11.93 Petro Leum
5.  12.05 BrianJ
6.  12.48 Elo13
7.  12.50 2017LAMB06
8.  13.08 Benjamin Warry
9.  13.20 NathanaelCubes
10.  13.50 asacuber
11.  13.52 RP_Cubed
12.  13.73 Rouxster
13.  13.88 Ash Black
14.  14.65 MrKuba600
15.  15.05 asiahyoo1997
16.  15.33 arquillian
17.  15.61 turtwig
18.  15.89 alyzsnyzs
19.  15.92 dycocubix
20.  16.20 midnightcuberx
21.  16.23 Dream Cubing
22.  16.47 Hayden Ng
22.  16.47 NewoMinx
24.  16.81 tsutt099
25.  16.89 ichcubegerne
26.  16.95 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  17.03 JackPfeifer
28.  17.06 David ep
29.  17.17 Tues
30.  17.25 SpeedyReedy
31.  17.46 leomannen
32.  17.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  17.70 MartinN13
34.  17.93 V Achyuthan
35.  18.28 MCuber
36.  18.44 BradenTheMagician
37.  18.64 PCCuber
38.  19.17 Ricardo Zapata
39.  19.71 EvanWright1
40.  19.74 JakeAK
41.  19.82 Haribo
42.  19.99 NoahCubing
43.  20.75 hah27
44.  20.92 Utkarsh Ashar
45.  21.34 ican97
46.  21.51 MattP98
47.  22.02 sigalig
48.  22.04 2019ECKE02
49.  22.35 smaelzonlrokmae
50.  22.80 Parke187
51.  22.93 Calumv 
52.  23.18 abunickabhi
53.  23.20 DGCubes
54.  23.40 logofetesulo1
54.  23.40 xyzzy
56.  23.48 agradess2
57.  23.54 bh13
58.  23.63 weatherman223
59.  23.67 Cooki348
60.  23.92 Dylan Swarts
61.  23.96 TheEpicCuber
62.  23.98 revaldoah
63.  24.03 TheReasonableCuber
64.  24.21 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
65.  24.42 Liam Wadek
66.  24.51 Cubey_Tube
67.  24.53 Chris Van Der Brink
68.  24.59 Raymos Castillo
69.  24.78 Nuuk cuber
70.  24.94 begiuli65
71.  25.31 2018AMSB02
72.  25.93 Nutybaconator
73.  26.35 Thecubingcuber347
74.  26.39 Fred Lang
75.  26.93 d2polld
76.  27.54 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  27.60 tommyo11
78.  28.02 Luke Solves Cubes
79.  28.06 lumes2121
80.  28.17 Kacper Jędrzejuk
81.  28.41 Winfaza
82.  28.81 toastedcuber
83.  29.10 Cuz Red
84.  29.58 Jay Cubes
85.  30.07 epride17
86.  30.55 edsch
87.  30.87 Loffy8
88.  31.58 toinou06cubing
89.  31.86 JustGoodCuber
90.  32.22 baseballjello67
91.  32.47 beabernardes
92.  32.99 Jaco Momberg 
93.  33.14 White KB
94.  33.38 Poorcuber09
95.  33.72 LittleLumos
96.  35.54 Homeschool Cubing
97.  36.22 Aadil ali
98.  37.69 bulkocuber
99.  37.87 Calcube
100.  38.15 Timona
101.  38.95 freshcuber.de
102.  41.31 One Wheel
103.  41.50 Jakub26
104.  42.05 ARSCubing
105.  42.20 filmip
106.  42.67 Mike Hughey
107.  43.38 Josiah Blomker
108.  44.00 Halqrius
109.  46.53 Abram Grimsley
110.  46.54 nigelthecuber
111.  49.84 pb_cuber
112.  50.97 sporteisvogel
113.  51.08 WHACKITROX
114.  51.10 TheKaeden10
115.  51.75 samuel roveran
116.  52.71 rubix guy
117.  54.02 GooseCuber
118.  58.50 stanley chapel
119.  59.86 thomas.sch
120.  1:01.56 Rubika-37-021204
121.  1:04.13 CT-6666
122.  1:06.45 Jacck
123.  1:07.02 Timur Demirci
124.  1:28.01 The Cubing Fanatic
125.  2:11.56 Aluminum
126.  3:46.40 MatsBergsten
127.  DNF Charles Jerome
127.  DNF any name you wish
127.  DNF Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:25.08 JackPfeifer
2.  DNF baseballjello67
2.  DNF nigelthecuber

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  34.19 ichcubegerne
2.  44.74 abunickabhi
3.  49.40 GenTheThief


Spoiler



4.  59.65 tsutt099
5.  1:18.83 Imsoosm
6.  1:25.32 baseballjello67
7.  1:25.50 Jacck
8.  1:35.47 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:38.79 JackPfeifer
10.  2:14.71 thomas.sch
11.  3:10.21 Halqrius
12.  3:29.88 Calcube
13.  3:31.72 Calumv 
14.  DNF toinou06cubing
14.  DNF Jaco Momberg 
14.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  32.00 (36, 29, 31) arquillian
2.  DNF (DNF, 28, DNS) Theo Leinad
2.  DNF (DNF, 32, 30) davidr
2.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) brad711
2.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
2.  DNF (41, 57, DNS) Jay Cubes
2.  DNF (43, DNF, DNS) CT-6666
2.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) OriEy
2.  DNF (62, DNS, DNS) toinou06cubing

*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  39.63 Luke Garrett
2.  41.05 RP_Cubed
3.  41.79 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  43.76 Haribo
5.  45.89 Heewon Seo
6.  47.68 JackPfeifer
7.  49.13 Hayden Ng
8.  50.79 tsutt099
8.  50.79 Ash Black
10.  51.21 DGCubes
11.  54.59 BradenTheMagician
12.  56.26 TheReasonableCuber
13.  1:00.18 Cubey_Tube
14.  1:01.06 Nuuk cuber
15.  1:01.58 Raymos Castillo
16.  1:03.51 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  1:04.00 Ricardo Zapata
18.  1:04.37 ichcubegerne
19.  1:04.44 SpeedyReedy
20.  1:06.80 lumes2121
21.  1:07.09 abunickabhi
22.  1:09.48 beabernardes
23.  1:10.26 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  1:10.31 InlandEmpireCuber
25.  1:10.36 tommyo11
26.  1:14.01 baseballjello67
27.  1:14.81 weatherman223
28.  1:16.53 Cooki348
29.  1:17.13 toinou06cubing
30.  1:19.54 Jakub26
31.  1:21.96 Jay Cubes
32.  1:23.38 edsch
33.  1:23.97 Utkarsh Ashar
34.  1:25.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  1:25.49 Thecubingcuber347
36.  1:25.72 toastedcuber
37.  1:28.63 Calumv 
38.  1:32.42 ARSCubing
39.  1:37.69 AnnaW
40.  1:46.22 Poorcuber09
41.  1:46.52 Abram Grimsley
42.  1:49.70 GooseCuber
43.  1:50.45 Aadil ali
44.  1:51.06 Sellerie11
45.  1:56.21 mipmopblorg
46.  2:02.55 Jaco Momberg 
47.  2:02.91 Jrg
48.  2:04.12 One Wheel
49.  2:20.54 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
50.  2:27.46 samuel roveran
51.  2:42.48 Kaycubes
52.  2:42.90 Hyperion
53.  2:49.77 thomas.sch
54.  2:56.44 Jlit
55.  2:57.41 kflynn
56.  3:05.56 Timur Demirci
57.  3:15.29 MatsBergsten
58.  6:46.69 Aluminum


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(35)
1.  1:49.62 Luke Garrett
2.  1:50.88 RP_Cubed
3.  1:54.98 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  1:56.84 Haribo
5.  1:57.40 Hayden Ng
6.  2:01.56 ichcubegerne
7.  2:06.57 tsutt099
8.  2:08.97 Ash Black
9.  2:09.85 Aleksandar Dukleski
10.  2:19.64 Raymos Castillo
11.  2:31.27 DGCubes
12.  2:31.30 2018AMSB02
13.  2:32.83 abunickabhi
14.  2:35.22 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  2:37.88 TheReasonableCuber
16.  2:40.87 Dylan Swarts
17.  2:42.55 Nuuk cuber
18.  2:50.04 tommyo11
19.  3:06.09 Cubey_Tube
20.  3:06.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  3:12.67 toinou06cubing
22.  3:13.73 lumes2121
23.  3:21.30 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  3:33.28 AnnaW
25.  3:50.13 Calumv 
26.  3:52.83 edsch
27.  3:55.28 Jakub26
28.  3:57.44 Jaco Momberg 
29.  3:58.58 Poorcuber09
30.  4:11.52 One Wheel
31.  4:36.74 Jrg
32.  5:11.59 thomas.sch
33.  5:35.25 Hyperion
34.  8:36.59 Timur Demirci
35.  DNF beabernardes


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  4:04.18 ichcubegerne
2.  4:08.41 Luke Garrett
3.  4:43.00 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  4:47.47 Raymos Castillo
5.  4:47.79 tsutt099
6.  4:50.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
7.  5:05.29 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:15.09 TheReasonableCuber
9.  5:20.94 beabernardes
10.  5:29.02 abunickabhi
11.  6:09.75 tommyo11
12.  6:49.06 2018AMSB02
13.  7:16.73 AnnaW
14.  7:35.35 One Wheel
15.  7:50.31 Poorcuber09
16.  8:47.95 Jrg
17.  9:51.64 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:46.41 RP_Cubed
2.  7:05.47 ichcubegerne
3.  9:07.16 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  9:20.85 Aleksandar Dukleski
5.  9:39.60 abunickabhi
6.  9:57.58 tsutt099
7.  10:16.01 TheReasonableCuber
8.  11:13.23 beabernardes
9.  14:00.86 One Wheel
10.  14:21.24 Poorcuber09
11.  14:24.18 Jrg
12.  17:13.18 thomas.sch


*Clock*(63)
1.  3.73 JChambers13
2.  4.46 edsch
3.  4.48 VectorCubes


Spoiler



4.  4.89 Carter Cubes
5.  4.97 vishwasankarcubing
6.  5.13 MartinN13
7.  5.54 Bashy
8.  5.69 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  6.11 Oliver Pällo
10.  6.25 Zeke Mackay
11.  6.32 Liam Wadek
12.  6.38 arquillian
13.  6.39 Luke Garrett
14.  6.63 alyzsnyzs
15.  7.22 MattP98
16.  7.24 Christopher Fandrich
17.  7.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  7.71 NewoMinx
19.  7.77 BradenTheMagician
20.  7.78 Parke187
21.  7.82 tsutt099
22.  8.16 lilwoaji
23.  8.52 Raymos Castillo
24.  8.54 cubingintherain
25.  8.57 RP_Cubed
26.  8.75 Li Xiang
27.  8.86 JackPfeifer
28.  8.95 2019ECKE02
29.  8.98 Chris Van Der Brink
30.  9.03 Tues
31.  9.32 N4C0
32.  9.64 lumes2121
33.  9.72 weatherman223
34.  9.93 Ash Black
35.  10.04 Ricardo Zapata
36.  10.05 InlandEmpireCuber
37.  10.16 Nuuk cuber
38.  10.31 Ghost Cuber 
39.  10.41 ichcubegerne
40.  10.54 Cubing Simplified
41.  10.89 Jakub26
42.  10.92 DGCubes
43.  11.12 Ayce
44.  11.47 tommyo11
45.  12.29 MrKuba600
46.  12.55 sigalig
47.  12.73 midnightcuberx
48.  14.99 freshcuber.de
49.  15.38 Hayden Ng
50.  15.91 abunickabhi
51.  16.26 Halqrius
52.  16.27 beabernardes
53.  17.04 Jacck
54.  17.37 kflynn
55.  18.10 Cubey_Tube
56.  18.13 Poorcuber09
57.  19.56 sporteisvogel
58.  19.89 thomas.sch
59.  20.81 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
60.  22.01 bh13
61.  22.30 Timur Demirci
62.  DNF 2018AMSB02
62.  DNF SmallTownCuber


*Megaminx*(43)
1.  33.32 Heewon Seo
2.  41.42 NewoMinx
3.  44.32 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  46.48 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  49.89 MrKuba600
6.  51.04 NoahCubing
7.  51.80 RP_Cubed
8.  55.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  58.93 Ash Black
10.  1:00.36 alyzsnyzs
11.  1:01.56 Raymos Castillo
12.  1:02.37 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:08.23 ichcubegerne
14.  1:08.67 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  1:10.03 Boris McCoy
16.  1:10.98 Fred Lang
17.  1:11.04 tsutt099
18.  1:13.76 Nuuk cuber
19.  1:15.08 Liam Wadek
20.  1:15.21 Ricardo Zapata
21.  1:19.97 sigalig
22.  1:22.37 beabernardes
23.  1:24.38 The Cubing Fanatic
24.  1:41.03 Dylan Swarts
25.  1:46.91 d2polld
26.  1:57.32 Cubey_Tube
27.  1:57.56 TheReasonableCuber
28.  1:58.80 weatherman223
29.  2:14.19 Poorcuber09
30.  2:15.95 Calcube
31.  2:28.70 One Wheel
32.  2:30.15 Jakub26
33.  2:34.27 Calumv 
34.  2:36.70 Jlit
35.  2:47.93 Timur Demirci
36.  3:09.04 Jaco Momberg 
37.  3:12.48 Jacck
38.  3:17.45 sporteisvogel
39.  3:53.28 Abram Grimsley
40.  DNF midnightcuberx
40.  DNF abunickabhi
40.  DNF Halqrius
40.  DNF n_perm


*Pyraminx*(99)
1.  1.77 dycocubix
2.  2.01 VAN200
3.  2.27 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  2.34 MrKuba600
5.  2.38 DGCubes
6.  2.46 Cooki348
7.  2.53 RP_Cubed
8.  2.56 Bashy
9.  2.69 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  2.71 Ghost Cuber 
11.  2.93 oliviervlcube
12.  3.02 MartinN13
13.  3.06 Ash Black
14.  3.07 50ph14
15.  3.08 EvanWright1
16.  3.14 Charles Jerome
17.  3.15 asacuber
18.  3.21 JackPfeifer
19.  3.25 tsutt099
20.  3.30 Luke Garrett
21.  3.31 BradenTheMagician
22.  3.35 Adam Chodyniecki
23.  3.44 Shaun Mack
24.  3.45 BradyCubes08
25.  3.54 Cuz Red
26.  3.71 Pyratechnics
27.  3.75 cubingintherain
28.  3.86 alyzsnyzs
29.  4.06 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  4.26 Tues
31.  4.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  4.39 begiuli65
33.  4.46 Ricardo Zapata
34.  4.77 NewoMinx
35.  4.79 Liam Wadek
36.  4.93 Parke187
37.  4.95 arquillian
38.  5.04 tommyo11
39.  5.08 wearephamily1719
40.  5.09 Cale S
41.  5.15 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  5.26 Homeschool Cubing
43.  5.30 lilwoaji
44.  5.40 Nuuk cuber
45.  5.46 ichcubegerne
46.  5.47 Raymos Castillo
47.  5.54 2018AMSB02
48.  5.62 MattP98
49.  5.63 Calcube
50.  6.02 GooseCuber
51.  6.41 Alpha cuber
52.  6.46 Li Xiang
53.  6.67 beabernardes
54.  6.69 ARSCubing
55.  6.70 Aleksandar Dukleski
56.  6.73 midnightcuberx
57.  6.74 weatherman223
58.  7.14 abunickabhi
59.  7.30 cuberswoop
60.  7.33 toinou06cubing
61.  7.49 sigalig
61.  7.49 Calumv 
63.  7.61 Jakub26
64.  7.64 lumes2121
65.  7.71 TheReasonableCuber
66.  7.74 Dylan Swarts
67.  7.77 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  7.80 Josiah Blomker
69.  7.99 WHACKITROX
70.  8.03 Poorcuber09
71.  8.13 Mike Hughey
72.  8.34 2019ECKE02
73.  8.59 baseballjello67
74.  8.96 Thecubingcuber347
75.  9.02 N4C0
76.  9.43 agradess2
77.  9.46 Jacck
78.  9.47 d2polld
79.  9.57 Cubey_Tube
80.  9.63 Timur Demirci
81.  9.65 SmallTownCuber
82.  10.08 kflynn
83.  10.19 Aadil ali
84.  10.48 fdskljgrie
85.  10.83 Hyperion
86.  11.19 Abram Grimsley
87.  11.92 Travelingyoyokid
88.  12.45 TheKaeden10
89.  12.65 mee7
90.  13.08 [email protected]
91.  13.25 sporteisvogel
92.  13.59 The Cubing Fanatic
93.  13.97 freshcuber.de
94.  14.41 Rubika-37-021204
95.  15.44 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
96.  15.82 Aluminum
97.  16.05 Kaycubes
98.  16.49 toastedcuber
99.  16.76 Jlit


*Square-1*(76)
1.  6.18 Oxzowachi
2.  6.82 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  7.09 David ep


Spoiler



4.  7.49 Christopher Fandrich
5.  8.02 Benjamin Warry
6.  8.57 RP_Cubed
7.  9.70 cubingintherain
8.  10.02 EvanWright1
9.  10.34 BrianJ
10.  10.40 arquillian
11.  10.43 2019ECKE02
12.  10.68 Cale S
13.  10.98 JackPfeifer
14.  11.05 Shaun Mack
15.  11.25 Jacob Nokes
16.  11.44 Bashy
17.  11.46 NoahCubing
18.  11.56 Hayden Ng
19.  11.99 alyzsnyzs
20.  12.46 darrensaito
21.  12.81 tsutt099
22.  13.49 cuberkid10
23.  13.53 Luke Garrett
24.  13.79 dycocubix
25.  13.82 BradenTheMagician
26.  14.34 Ash Black
27.  14.68 MrKuba600
28.  15.19 ichcubegerne
29.  15.39 asacuber
30.  15.42 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  15.53 beabernardes
32.  17.08 tommyo11
33.  17.26 SpeedyReedy
34.  17.65 PCCuber
35.  18.28 MCuber
36.  18.60 Ricardo Zapata
37.  19.00 sigalig
38.  20.39 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  20.52 2018AMSB02
40.  21.69 Tues
41.  22.08 SpeedyOctahedron
42.  24.28 MattP98
43.  25.34 weatherman223
44.  25.66 midnightcuberx
45.  26.74 lumes2121
46.  27.27 Raymos Castillo
47.  27.56 TheEpicCuber
48.  27.67 Liam Wadek
49.  28.61 Nuuk cuber
50.  28.89 Jakub26
51.  30.03 Thecubingcuber347
52.  30.91 Parke187
53.  33.13 TheReasonableCuber
54.  36.07 Calcube
55.  36.76 Cubey_Tube
56.  36.77 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  37.55 Dylan Swarts
58.  37.61 White KB
59.  38.20 Josiah Blomker
60.  39.41 Cuz Red
61.  43.22 Jaco Momberg 
62.  43.87 Calumv 
63.  48.96 Poorcuber09
64.  49.57 filmip
65.  52.61 sporteisvogel
66.  52.97 bh13
67.  53.05 Jacck
68.  54.07 Abram Grimsley
69.  55.24 [email protected]
70.  1:02.69 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
71.  1:07.27 Timur Demirci
72.  1:12.49 abunickabhi
73.  1:31.97 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  1:49.18 thomas.sch
75.  1:58.90 MatsBergsten
76.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic


*Skewb*(90)
1.  2.13 BradyCubes08
2.  2.45 Charles Jerome
3.  2.58 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.65 Ash Black
5.  2.97 asacuber
6.  3.01 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.07 BrianJ
8.  3.09 Bashy
9.  3.19 Cale S
10.  3.26 tsutt099
11.  3.51 dycocubix
12.  3.73 JackPfeifer
13.  3.77 MrKuba600
14.  3.79 alyzsnyzs
15.  4.39 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  4.42 lilwoaji
17.  4.44 Liam Wadek
18.  4.47 cubingintherain
19.  4.51 NewoMinx
20.  4.53 Luke Garrett
21.  4.75 Shaun Mack
22.  4.97 RP_Cubed
23.  5.07 N4C0
24.  5.46 d2polld
25.  5.51 Ricardo Zapata
26.  5.58 cuberswoop
27.  5.69 BradenTheMagician
27.  5.69 Raymos Castillo
29.  5.72 Chris Van Der Brink
30.  5.89 ichcubegerne
31.  6.01 weatherman223
32.  6.11 MattP98
33.  6.40 Tues
34.  6.42 EvanWright1
35.  6.60 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  6.80 lumes2121
37.  6.82 DGCubes
38.  6.96 2019ECKE02
39.  7.06 Calcube
40.  7.15 epride17
41.  7.25 baseballjello67
42.  8.12 WHACKITROX
43.  8.18 Dylan Swarts
44.  8.30 Parke187
45.  8.47 Calumv 
46.  8.64 Hayden Ng
47.  8.79 Nuuk cuber
47.  8.79 tommyo11
49.  8.89 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  9.00 feli.cubes
51.  9.13 TheReasonableCuber
52.  9.16 Poorcuber09
53.  9.17 Θperm
54.  9.20 Jakub26
55.  9.35 Cuz Red
56.  9.55 sigalig
57.  9.60 Jaco Momberg 
58.  10.16 Thecubingcuber347
59.  10.37 abunickabhi
60.  10.67 2018AMSB02
61.  10.84 Timur Demirci
62.  10.91 Li Xiang
63.  11.01 Cubey_Tube
64.  11.16 beabernardes
65.  11.69 The Cubing Fanatic
66.  12.44 fdskljgrie
67.  12.83 Josiah Blomker
68.  13.03 Aadil ali
69.  13.17 nigelthecuber
70.  13.41 Cooki348
71.  13.60 Travelingyoyokid
72.  13.74 ARSCubing
73.  14.39 MartinN13
74.  14.85 Mike Hughey
75.  15.31 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
76.  15.69 thomas.sch
77.  15.80 kflynn
78.  16.49 Hyperion
79.  16.63 Rubika-37-021204
80.  16.85 Jacck
81.  16.87 V Achyuthan
82.  16.93 GooseCuber
83.  17.77 Imsoosm
84.  18.80 ChaseTheCuber12
85.  19.68 sporteisvogel
86.  20.85 toinou06cubing
87.  22.10 TheKaeden10
88.  26.72 MatsBergsten
89.  33.45 VAN200
90.  DNF jose v


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  22.85 DGCubes
2.  28.41 ichcubegerne
3.  28.42 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  29.63 cuberswoop
5.  29.83 Luke Garrett
6.  29.86 Nuuk cuber
7.  32.82 Thecubingcuber347
8.  36.88 abunickabhi
9.  45.00 tsutt099
10.  48.48 Imsoosm
11.  1:07.66 Poorcuber09
12.  1:28.64 thomas.sch
13.  1:34.52 Jakub26
14.  1:41.04 Rubika-37-021204
15.  8:22.16 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:20.59 Luke Garrett
2.  3:51.37 Ash Black
3.  4:05.11 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  4:16.99 tsutt099
5.  4:18.72 ichcubegerne
6.  4:40.42 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:35.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  5:36.33 2018AMSB02
9.  5:46.08 beabernardes
10.  8:47.45 Poorcuber09
11.  8:57.61 Jakub26
12.  12:29.34 Hyperion
13.  12:36.82 Luke Solves Cubes


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  5.83 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.52 BradyCubes08
3.  11.14 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  11.71 DGCubes
5.  13.05 ichcubegerne
6.  14.85 tsutt099
7.  15.37 Raymos Castillo
8.  16.25 2018AMSB02
9.  17.58 edsch
10.  22.64 Homeschool Cubing
11.  23.93 abunickabhi
12.  27.54 bennettstouder
13.  28.69 Mike Hughey
14.  32.22 Rubika-37-021204
15.  33.20 thomas.sch
16.  35.86 freshcuber.de
17.  37.13 Jacck
18.  42.04 Abram Grimsley


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  29.24 ichcubegerne
2.  38.24 abunickabhi
3.  40.07 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  51.69 tsutt099
5.  58.64 ARSCubing
6.  1:11.16 One Wheel
7.  1:11.49 freshcuber.de
8.  1:15.11 Jacck
9.  1:18.17 Rubika-37-021204
10.  1:36.52 Abram Grimsley
11.  2:09.20 Timur Demirci


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  14.55 stanley chapel
2.  17.66 ichcubegerne
3.  19.46 cuberswoop


Spoiler



4.  20.79 2018AMSB02
5.  24.50 Raymos Castillo
6.  25.40 Θperm
7.  35.26 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  38.52 freshcuber.de
9.  41.36 bennettstouder
10.  42.58 MatsBergsten
11.  3:31.17 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  49.32 WoowyBaby
2.  55.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  DNF any name you wish

*Mirror Blocks*(20)
1.  15.11 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.38 ichcubegerne
3.  25.33 lilwoaji


Spoiler



4.  38.77 fdskljgrie
5.  40.12 Homeschool Cubing
6.  48.02 Nuuk cuber
7.  49.43 Ash Black
8.  58.47 Calcube
9.  1:00.67 tsutt099
10.  1:01.29 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  1:14.53 weatherman223
12.  1:15.52 abunickabhi
13.  1:15.68 TheReasonableCuber
14.  1:20.24 Luke Garrett
15.  1:26.45 Ricardo Zapata
16.  1:28.75 ARSCubing
17.  1:38.58 thomas.sch
18.  1:43.72 Poorcuber09
19.  4:05.24 Kaycubes
20.  6:56.36 Jakub26


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:01.80 DGCubes
2.  DNF thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(11)
1.  22.72 edd_dib
2.  30.63 SpeedyOctahedron
3.  37.16 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  39.40 2018AMSB02
5.  48.56 Raymos Castillo
6.  1:23.36 RP_Cubed
7.  1:24.66 xyzzy
8.  2:35.11 DGCubes
9.  2:50.69 freshcuber.de
10.  3:34.38 thomas.sch
11.  3:50.03 Poorcuber09



*Contest results*(244)
1.  1274 RP_Cubed
2.  1265 Luke Garrett
3.  1173 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1171 tsutt099
5.  1074 ichcubegerne
6.  1054 BradenTheMagician
7.  912 MrKuba600
8.  892 dycocubix
9.  888 Raymos Castillo
10.  882 JackPfeifer
11.  866 Tues
12.  859 NewoMinx
13.  856 DGCubes
14.  837 sigalig
15.  829 Hayden Ng
16.  809 BrianJ
17.  808 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  794 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  790 Liam Wadek
20.  773 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  771 cubingintherain
22.  768 Nuuk cuber
23.  762 abunickabhi
24.  752 alyzsnyzs
25.  720 TheReasonableCuber
26.  718 tommyo11
27.  714 Haribo
28.  705 Ricardo Zapata
29.  702 Shaun Mack
29.  702 EvanWright1
31.  695 asacuber
32.  688 Dylan Swarts
33.  686 beabernardes
34.  683 arquillian
35.  659 lilwoaji
36.  656 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
37.  654 Dream Cubing
38.  651 weatherman223
39.  640 Chris Van Der Brink
40.  638 lumes2121
41.  636 VAN200
42.  630 Bashy
43.  610 Cooki348
44.  607 SpeedyReedy
45.  593 2018AMSB02
46.  585 MartinN13
47.  583 darrensaito
48.  582 Parke187
49.  567 Cubey_Tube
50.  564 MattP98
50.  564 edsch
52.  561 InlandEmpireCuber
53.  545 Charles Jerome
54.  536 baseballjello67
55.  523 2019ECKE02
56.  515 Calumv 
57.  510 tJardigradHe
58.  509 TheEpicCuber
59.  508 Calcube
60.  501 Cale S
61.  487 Utkarsh Ashar
62.  477 Jakub26
62.  477 Fred Lang
64.  476 ARSCubing
65.  468 toinou06cubing
66.  464 asiahyoo1997
67.  458 NoahCubing
68.  454 midnightcuberx
69.  445 Christopher Fandrich
70.  426 d2polld
71.  415 Heewon Seo
72.  411 Thecubingcuber347
73.  410 logofetesulo1
74.  405 hah27
75.  404 Poorcuber09
75.  404 Cuz Red
75.  404 Jaco Momberg 
78.  395 Zeke Mackay
78.  395 The Cubing Fanatic
80.  394 any name you wish
81.  391 turtwig
82.  385 wearephamily1719
83.  384 Jacob Nokes
84.  379 Josiah Blomker
85.  371 Benjamin Warry
86.  367 Imsoosm
87.  365 David ep
88.  362 NathanaelCubes
89.  361 Adam Chodyniecki
90.  355 PCCuber
91.  351 Jay Cubes
92.  342 Ianwubby
93.  339 epride17
94.  338 Aadil ali
95.  336 vishwasankarcubing
96.  324 eyeballboi
97.  322 Li Xiang
97.  322 bennettstouder
99.  319 Ghost Cuber 
100.  318 agradess2
101.  317 Cuber2s
102.  316 2017LAMB06
103.  312 revaldoah
104.  308 V Achyuthan
104.  308 begiuli65
106.  306 Pyratechnics
107.  305 Loffy8
108.  299 Jacck
109.  298 Rouxster
110.  297 MCuber
110.  297 Mike Hughey
112.  284 JakeAK
113.  283 xyzzy
114.  277 leomannen
115.  271 cuberswoop
116.  260 BradyCubes08
117.  259 Abram Grimsley
118.  258 One Wheel
119.  257 Alex Niedland
120.  255 smaelzonlrokmae
121.  251 toastedcuber
122.  249 Legomanz
122.  249 20luky3
124.  248 stanley chapel
125.  244 AnnaW
126.  241 ican97
127.  237 Luke Solves Cubes
128.  233 Homeschool Cubing
129.  231 LittleLumos
130.  228 sporteisvogel
131.  227 bulkocuber
132.  226 Winfaza
133.  221 WHACKITROX
133.  221 thomas.sch
135.  218 Nutybaconator
136.  213 GooseCuber
137.  212 Ammar1
138.  210 Yo123
139.  207 Cubing Simplified
140.  203 SpeedyOctahedron
141.  202 Timona
142.  195 Θperm
143.  194 TheKaeden10
144.  192 Timur Demirci
145.  191 N4C0
146.  190 [email protected]
147.  187 bh13
148.  186 DLXCubing
149.  184 Jrg
150.  182 MatsBergsten
151.  180 nigelthecuber
152.  177 FishyIshy
153.  176 Der Der
154.  175 freshcuber.de
155.  171 Sellerie11
156.  169 filmip
157.  166 chancet4488
158.  163 White KB
158.  163 Rubika-37-021204
160.  159 qaz
161.  155 Hyperion
162.  154 Oliver Pällo
163.  149 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
164.  145 pb_cuber
164.  145 rubix guy
166.  140 lucyd266
167.  138 CT-6666
168.  136 feli.cubes
169.  135 Kaycubes
170.  130 samuel roveran
170.  130 Petro Leum
170.  130 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
173.  129 Boris McCoy
174.  128 Elo13
175.  123 Icecube77
176.  121 Halqrius
177.  117 hydynn
178.  114 JustGoodCuber
179.  108 SmallTownCuber
179.  108 Jlit
181.  107 kflynn
182.  97 Cyrus
183.  92 a_cuber04
183.  92 mipmopblorg
183.  92 RyanSoh
186.  91 mee7
186.  91 oliviervlcube
188.  89 Lvl9001Wizard
189.  88 50ph14
190.  87 Travelingyoyokid
191.  86 padddi
192.  84 Amitbuk
193.  80 Oxzowachi
194.  79 Keroma12
194.  79 Petri Krzywacki
196.  78 Ayce
197.  77 John Benwell
198.  76 qwr
199.  71 fdskljgrie
199.  71 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
201.  70 OriEy
202.  67 GAN CUBER
203.  66 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber
204.  65 JChambers13
205.  63 VectorCubes
206.  62 Carter Cubes
207.  60 siddhanshisethi
208.  59 cuberkid10
209.  51 Alpha cuber
210.  49 trangium
211.  43 Aluminum
211.  43 Bavarian_god
213.  41 BeginneratCFOP
214.  38 Gregory Alekseev
214.  38 Kayden
216.  35 crazy cuber1
217.  34 Elisa
218.  33 Ppcubing
218.  33 mee6
220.  30 Kit Clement
221.  24 Nash171
222.  23 Papkin
223.  22 auntie
224.  20 Mr Cuber
225.  19 Svand0lf
226.  18 Krökeldil
226.  18 GenTheThief
226.  18 Theo Leinad
229.  17 ChaseTheCuber12
229.  17 davidr
231.  16 brad711
232.  15 hsingh
232.  15 edd_dib
234.  14 Gamerwhocubes
234.  14 Lutz_P
236.  13 Greenish
237.  12 Tejeshwi
238.  10 JailtonMendes
238.  10 jose v
238.  10 WoowyBaby
241.  6 http_Noel
242.  5 Steven-Fady
242.  5 n_perm
244.  4 James Anderson


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2022)

244 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 47!

That means our winner this week is *darrensaito!* Congratulations!!


----------

